# Osram Ostar 6 Die radiates heat



## Morelite (Aug 20, 2009)

Does the Ostar 6-die LED produce some infrared?
The reason I ask is because I can feel some real heat in a few seconds while holding my hand in the beam. I've never noticed that with any other white LED. It doesn't get hot enough to burn or even cause much discomfort but it is definitely raising my skin temp.
The light is a Wolf-Eyes Pilot Whale.


----------



## csshih (Aug 20, 2009)

pure light has some heat too.. photons.. 

with all my MC-E lights and some of my single die lights, you can feel radiated heat.


----------



## saabluster (Aug 21, 2009)

Morelite said:


> Does the Ostar 6-die LED produce some infrared?
> The reason I ask is because I can feel some real heat in a few seconds while holding my hand in the beam. I've never noticed that with any other white LED. It doesn't get hot enough to burn or even cause much discomfort but it is definitely raising my skin temp.
> The light is a Wolf-Eyes Pilot Whale.


Yes it does but not that much. It is more a byproduct. The heat that you are feeling is from the visible light that when absorbed converts to heat but it does not start out as heat. The XR-Es in my lights will burn you if you keep your finger right in front of it so that is not something only the Ostar can do.


----------



## arcel1t (Aug 21, 2009)

Take any power led light at put it against you ear ore lip, because this is a sensetive area to heat you can feel that almost all Led flashlight's radiate some heat.


----------



## Winx (Aug 21, 2009)

I shined a brown kitchen table with a 6P MC-E from 2-3 centimeters and measured the temperature with infrared thermometer.

Temperature rised from 22C to 35C in 30 seconds.


----------



## Morelite (Aug 21, 2009)

arcel1t said:


> Take any power led light at put it against you ear ore lip, because this is a sensetive area to heat you can feel that almost all Led flashlight's radiate some heat.


 
I see or should I say I feel. I just tried some other lights and I can feel it on the ear and lips.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Aug 21, 2009)

oh thanks a lot, i had to try it, I opened up my SST-90 drop in and fired her up, I didn't feel any heat. Then I remembered it was being underdriven at a measly 2.5A so i jumped the board for a little Direct Drive action...I accidentally instaflashed my whole face...that was a lot of lumens (and yes i felt the heat in the beam) I did not know LEDs put out anything that could be felt as warmth...learn something every day ***goes to buy sunglasses***


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 21, 2009)

Hah, I hate trying to direct-drive an LED for a quick demonstration, because it always just flashes a lot in my face. "uhh, I can't see, I'll just show you later I guess.





...OWW my toe!"


----------



## Yoda4561 (Aug 22, 2009)

double post.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Aug 22, 2009)

Most of that is radiant waste heat through the window, it's not actually "emitted" by the LED, but occurs as a byproduct of current flow through the wires. The rest is your hand absorbing the visble light energy and that converts into heat. LED's can produce IR, see your TV remote, but they have to be made to do so, I don't think the Blue led+phosphor can produce it. All the spectrum charts I've seen have it stopping dead cold before the IR band.


----------



## crazytorch (Oct 4, 2009)

no 6dies infrared


----------



## moviles (Oct 4, 2009)

yes led light can heating , I can burn black plastic with one sst90 low bin @10 amp at 2-4 mm 
it start burn the black plastic in 5-8 seconds


----------



## IMSabbel (Oct 4, 2009)

Again this stupid "heat=infrared" myth.
Every kind of light that gets absorbed heats stuff up. infrared, visible, UV, X-ray, Gamma.
If you dont believe it, just try a strong, definively infrared-free laser.


----------



## lolzertank (Oct 5, 2009)

IMSabbel said:


> Again this stupid "heat=infrared" myth.
> Every kind of light that gets absorbed heats stuff up. infrared, visible, UV, X-ray, Gamma.
> If you dont believe it, just try a strong, definively infrared-free laser.



Very true.

I must say that lasers are a bad example when so many people on various laser forums have created topics such as "IS THERE AN IR FILTER?!"


----------



## haserman (Jul 2, 2012)

there is a difference, though. not every wavelength is _felt_ as heat. 850nm to 1000nm is apparently a good range for it. this is because some of it is absorbed shortly after it enters the skin, which is where the thermoreceptors are. i've also read that this band of IR (IR-A) is also highly reflected. IR at longer wavelengths is mostly absorbed deeper in the body (deep heat) but i'm not sure as to why what is perceived as heat is also mostly reflected.



IMSabbel said:


> Again this stupid "heat=infrared" myth.
> Every kind of light that gets absorbed heats stuff up. infrared, visible, UV, X-ray, Gamma.
> If you dont believe it, just try a strong, definively infrared-free laser.


----------

